# applescript



## Nolsen (23 Mars 2003)

Salut

Comment on fait pour se débarasser du menu applescript apres avoir cliqué sur l'éponyme de applications?

Merci car ça c'a "émarve' come on dit ici

bye


----------



## Bilbo (23 Mars 2003)

"Pomme", prendre le menu et le sortir de la barre. Ça marche avec tous les menus à droite (moniteurs, sons, etc.)


----------



## Niconemo (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nolsen:</font><hr /> *c'a "émarve' come on dit ici* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah bon ? On dit ça au Québec ?


----------

